# New AstrHori 28mm f/13 2x Macro



## Chaitanya (Nov 1, 2022)

AstrHori has announced a new Probe macro lens for Mirrorless systems. Overall pretty decent improvements over Venus Laowa Probe lens while costing nearly half. 








AstrHori 28mm f/13 2X Macro lens officially announced (E/XF/Z/L/RF/F/EF/PL) - Photo Rumors


The previously rumored AstrHori 28mm f/13 2X full frame macro lens is now officially announced and available for pre-order (similar to the Laowa 24mm f/14 2X Macro Probe): Sony E-mount Canon RF-mount Nikon Z-mount Fujifilm X-mount Leica L-mount PL-mount Here are the details (Google translated)...




photorumors.com


----------

